# We're your multiples unexpected or did you use methods to help concieve them??



## CarlyP

Just wondered really, people say that there are natural ways to concieve a boy and girl, is this true for multiples as well? 

I know you can take fertility medication to increase chances, but just curious if any of you tried anything to concieve twins :flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

No intentional methods here hun, just a slight family history, and I am over 35 (which can also cause more than one egg to be released at ovulation). I wouldn't have chosen to have twins because it makes the pregnancy instantly more complicated and I have a weak cervix so it was very scary! Turned out ok in the end tho, and having twins is the best :) x


----------



## _Vicky_

No intentional methods here either - I fell pregnant with the boys the first month of trying after coming off the pill. I am also over 35 and my sister has twins, my nan had twins too x


----------



## bumpfortwo

am 31, conceived non identical twins naturally and did nothing just decided it was time to think about having another baby and bang first month trying (i say trying more know about doing it around the right times) and voila. there is one case of an identical twin in my mothers line but thats it.


----------



## SummerLily

i was prescribed clomid because i dont ovulate every month on my own - they did say there was an increased risk of multiples but we NEVER ecpected triplets ! am ever so happy there is though! x


----------



## 1948LC

Nope nothing special here either. I'm 29 and we thought we would try for our third baby and we also fell pregnant straight away. My Mum is a non identical twin!! But I was obviously still very shocked at first (not as much as OH, ha)! xx


----------



## xxxemsxxx

No nothing special here. 

Was a complete surprise and shock to find out I was having identical twins. xx


----------



## arrical8

Nothing special here... over 14 months I lost 150 lbs and the doctor thinks I hyperovulated!


----------



## wondertwins

Nothing special here either. In fact, I was on the pill, so it was a DOUBLE surprise. :blush: :blush:


----------



## Debbie82

My DH always said he would have twin boys before he met me and we knew of our fertility issues so you could say it was our destiny:winkwink:

Especially since during IVF I only got 2 embryos put back in because they were both poor quality and the clinic put 2 back in hope one would take but never expecting both of them too!

Found out on Sat it is definitely 2 boys too so kinda feels like it was meant to be :cloud9:


----------



## Onemoretime5

Au natural here


----------



## Eternal

Natural here I'm 27. One previous baby and one miscarriage. 

Conceived soon after d&c for miscarriage, and due to the loss I started reflexology, accupressure, took maca, epo, virtex and royal jelly. I think it was over kill. I didn't expect in my wildest dreams I would conceive twins. 

Personally I would wouldn't have chosen too, twins ate higher risk and the pregnancy is harder, then you have two to look after. But I'm happy I've got them but will be glad when they are out safe and sound.


----------



## _Vicky_

to add to this - now I am sooo glad I have twins. The bond is amazing - the last two years have been tough to say the least and I am glad the baby bit is over but when I think about the rest of their lives they are twins - its a small small sacrifice to make really isnt it. Also my pregnancy was easy with no complications at all xxxx


----------



## Miss MellyG

No help needed here either. I was on pill, decided to have another baby & came off pill, must have fallen pregnant on day 1 as my dates are so close ..

ie came off pill on 27/05/11 - due date 28/02/12 - literally 9 months & 1 day! 

Found out at 12 week scan that I had 2 in there. 

There are also no twins in my family history. 

Mel


----------



## red mom2b

I was having fertility problems with PCOS and took clomid for the first time. The doctor told me it didn't work though, since I was monitored closely and never ovulated according to ovulation kits and blood tests... but I also never got my period after that. The magically identical twins! Clomid can cause fraternal twins, but not identical... so that's another another miracle.


----------



## niki_nichole

Naturally, dad is a non identical wins as well so I thought my whole life that it could skip a generation like everyone says and what do you know? I get off the patch and we try for our first baby and we get the gift of 2 in one that are non identical :) identical twins are not genetic just a wonderful amazing freak in nature.


----------



## _Vicky_

Miss MellyG said:


> No help needed here either. I was on pill, decided to have another baby & came off pill, must have fallen pregnant on day 1 as my dates are so close ..
> 
> ie *came off pill on 27/05/11 - due date 28/02/12 - literally 9 months & 1 day! *Found out at 12 week scan that I had 2 in there.
> 
> There are also no twins in my family history.
> 
> Mel

your dates are almost exactly two years after mine last pill 5th May 2009 EDD 8th Feb 2010


----------



## Miss MellyG

hhaha thats Bizarre.

:D

Mel x


----------



## genies girl

Natural here too and after a year of trying and nothing it was a wonderful surprise ! X


----------



## timbithorton

I had fertility treatments done. Diagnosed with chronic anovulation (not ovulating ever) when I was 19. Tried for 3 years, naturally and with clomid with no success. OB referred us to a fertility clinic and we did ovulation induction and an iui. Saw 2 very nice looking eggs maturing via ultrasound. We got pregnant on the first try and against all odds, it was triplets. Still not sure where that 3rd egg came from!! Unfortunately, we lost "baby C" at about 9 wks.
So, long story short, we did not TRY to concieve twins, and the odds were definatly against us, but we are very excitied about meeting our two little guys sometime soon :)


----------



## rozzleberry

Mine were totally unexpected! I had actually just had a miscarriage (5 weeks preggo) the month before I discovered I was pregnant again. I waited almost two months before seeing the doctor because I wanted to make sure that this pregnancy stuck. So, I was so surprised when the doctor told me I was pregnant with twins! It was truly a miracle.


----------



## zephyr

Natural here too, had a miscarriage at 6 weeks and then my next cycle I conceived my twins. After my miscarriage I started taking better care of myself eating right, taking folic acid and making sure I got enough calcium, but honestly I don't think that played any part in conceiving the twins. I think more than likely the miscarriage messed with my cycle and my body decided to release two eggs.


----------



## Anna1982

no special methods here, like a ladie above I was also on the pill when i conceived!!!
coulda picked my husband up off the floor when the sonographer said twins


----------



## mom2pne

Didn't take anything. Just hoped I'd have a set as my sister had girls.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

i conceived twins on my 4th cycle of clomid....only a really low dose of clomid so never expected to concieve twins but was told the risk of it possibly happening....xx


----------



## jrand2more

No fertility methods for me either. Fell pregnant with the boys about 3 weeks after coming off the pill, I', 24 years old and have no family history of multiples  what will be will be!


----------



## Bumblebee117

great history of twins in my family, never thought I will be the next one though! my mum told me from the day i found out that I will be having twins and on the way to the obgyn at 9 weeks I was so excited to see my "baby" and suddenly saw 2! wouldn't change it for anything in the world now! sooo sooo happy!


----------



## Mom.to.Many

No family history here and no fertility treatments. My boys are identicals, so we were just given a beautiful gift from nature and leave it at that. I was not taking any birth control or any other medications at the time. My husband thought he was SuperSperm Man until the Dr explained how identical twins are created....


----------



## ELR

arrical8 said:


> Nothing special here... over 14 months I lost 150 lbs and the doctor thinks I hyperovulated!

Arrical8, osing that much weight in that time frame is very impressive! I have a similar amount of weight to lose too, if you don't mind me asking, how did you do it? I was going to PM you but can't seem to figure out how to do it! :)


----------



## fidgets mammy

no magic method here, tried for 6 month then found two probably identical. husbands dad is a twin so we used to joke. but identicals arent hereditory anyhow, just a special pressie.


----------

